# The Pumpkin of Now



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi,

I'm writing a book called "The Pumpkin of Now" which is a totally original, and in no way a rip-off, book project.

In this revolutionary epitome, I describe how you can buy a very large pumpkin, carve a space for your head, then place it over your said head.

There are detailed illustrations including the use of drinking straws for nostrils, as I think this is only sensible.

While wearing "The Pumpkin of Now" you will gain a profound appreciation of the present moment, and as the seedy goo drips down your shoulders, you will learn how to let go of the past.

"The Pumpkin of Now" is currently still in development at only 365 pages, but with your support I think this is a winner!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

...well that's my 'Watermelon of Now' project out the window


----------

